# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  schiene lässt bauen

## schiene

Wir haben beschlossen auf einem unserer Grundstücke ein Bungalow bauen zu lassen.
Grösse:10x7 Meter auf einem Betonfundament 11x9 Meter.Das Fundament soll 0,80 cm tief und 0,80 cm hoch sein.
1 Schlafzimmer,1 Wohnzimmer,Küche und Bad+überdachte Terasse.
Geplante Kosten:8-10.000 Euro.
Einen einfachen Bauplan habe ich meinem Schwager welcher sich um alles kümmert gezeichnet.Fliesen für die Räume sind ausgesucht und werden zusammen bei einem Unternehmen bei welchem wir sie ausgesucht haben gekauft.
Weiterhin ist ein eigener Brunnen mit Pumpe,2000 Liter Wasserspeicher für Dusche und Toilettenwasser geplant.
Einen Plan wo und wieviele Steckdosen wir möchten ebenfalls.Fenster aus Alu,geschlossenes Dach.
Bei der Elektrik soll er gute Kabel verwenden und die Klärgrube soll möglichst weit weg vom Haus gebaut werden da es sonst oftmals zu Geruchsbeläsigungen kommt wenn es regnet oder zu nah am Haus ist.
Farbliche Gestaltung der Räume ist auch schon abgesprochen.
Im Wohn und im Schlafzimmer kommt jeweils eine Aircon rein.
Ansonsten hat er freie Hand da ich weis das ich mich auf ihn verlassen kann.
Baubeginn in ca.4 Wochen.Denke bis April ist die "Hütte fertig,was aber keine Bedingung ist.

----------


## Enrico

Das hört sich doch gut an   ::

----------


## schiene

> Das hört sich doch gut an


das werde ich sehen wenn wir die "Hütte" zum ersten mal sehen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Das hört sich noch besser an, wann fliegen "wir" denn?   ::  

Aber das wird schon, der Anfang klingt schon mal gut, also Preis, Planung und so weiter.

----------


## schiene

> wann fliegen "wir" denn?


hmmm,denke mal zw.April und Juni 2012

----------


## Enrico

Ok, lass dir wenns geht immer Bilder schicken von dem Bau, dann begutachten wir das hier

----------


## schiene

> Ok, lass dir wenns geht immer Bilder schicken von dem Bau, dann begutachten wir das hier


ja,werde ich.Er hat eine Digitalkamera und seine Töchter schicken mir ab und wann die Bilder vom Baugeschehen

----------


## isaanfan

> Das Fundament soll 0,80 *cm* tief und 0,80 *cm* hoch sein.


Das erkläre mal bitte genauer.  ::  



> und die Klärgrube soll möglichst weit weg vom Haus gebaut werden da es sonst oftmals zu Geruchsbeläsigungen kommt wenn es regnet oder zu nah am Haus ist.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Die "Klär"-gruben in Thailand sind ja Sammelgruben, die einen dichten Verschluß haben und deshalb keine Gerüche nach aussen dringen (abgesehen vom Belüftungsrohr, das man ja hoch genug enden lassen kann), unabhängig vom Wetter.

Wünsche dir natürlich viel Spass!

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Das Fundament soll 0,80 *cm* tief und 0,80 *cm* hoch sein.
> 
> 
> Das erkläre mal bitte genauer.  
> Haus ist.


  ::  ok,ok,stimmt ich meinte natürlich 0,80 Meter bezw.80 cm hoch/tief

----------


## chauat

Mit dem Fundament habe ich jetzt auch nicht verstanden. Mist ich war zu lange auf der Baustelle du hast schon geantwortet.   ::  

10.000,-€ denke ich wird eher der untere wert sein, einfache Küche und Möbel kommen noch. Das Bad, auch wenn einfach aber Warmduscher wie ich bist du bestimmt auch.
Viel Kleinkram halt, TV Sat usw. 

Jetzt habe ich aber auch ne frage, was soll der Brunnen den kosten?  

Gruß
Martin     ::

----------


## isaanfan

> ein Kühlschrank für 400-500 Euro soll auch schon bei unserer Ankunft (natürlich aufgefüllt) bereit stehen


Dafür kriegst du schon ein recht ordentliches Teil einschließlich Eisbereiter, wenn man sich etwas umsieht.
Das Häuschen gefällt mir auch!

@Erich: Die grosskotzigsten Bauten, die *ich* gesehen habe wurden von Thais errichtet, nicht von Ausländern!

isaanfan

----------


## Enrico

> Gefällt uns auch gut, das Haus, vor allem weil es nicht so großkotzig ist wie bei anderen "Falang", aber zum Eingang meinte Lek: warum haben alle Häuser, wo Falang mitbaut diesen Vorbau mit Treppe und Überdachung?


Also der Vorbau mit Überdachung ist nun nicht sonderlich am Farangs gebunden, das haben eigentlich fast alle Häuser. Dient dazu den Tag über ein kühles schattiges Plätzchen zu haben, oft weht da auch der Wind mal um die Ecke. Eigentlich zu vergleichen mit dem Platz unter einem Stelzenhaus, schattig, bisserl Wind und eben ein Platz wo die Hitze etwas erträglicher ist.

Ich sitze da immer abends mit meinem Laptop ...  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Die grosskotzigsten Bauten, die *ich* gesehen habe wurden von Thais errichtet, nicht von Ausländern!
> 
> isaanfan


Aber mit deren Geld, hehe.

----------


## schiene

Enrico,es gibt genügend Thais die sich grosse und schöne Häuser bauen lassen und dies auch gerne zeigen.
Da muss und steckt nicht immer ein"Farang" dahinter.

----------


## isaanfan

> Aber mit deren Geld, hehe.


Irrum, Euer Ehren!  :Zunge rausstrecken:

----------


## wein4tler

Meine Frau hat in Sisaket diese Haushälfte (rechtes Haus). Die andere Hälfte gehört ihrer Schwester. Zur Zeit wohnt ihre Tochter dort.




Dieses Haus ist das Mutterhaus meiner Frau in Khon Kaen. Es soll hergerichtet werden um uns in 
3 Jahren als Winterquartier zu dienen. 





Die Renovierung soll ihr älterer Bruder leiten, der in den Vereinigten Emiraten Bauführer war und im Baustoffhandel tätig war.
Na werden wir sehen, was das wird.

----------


## schiene

es ging wieder voran....

die sichtbaren blauen Stahlträger werden noch dem braun angepasst,Zier/schutzleisten zw.Bodenfliesen
und Wand sind schon angebracht




es fehlt noch die Tür in der Glaswand.Hängeschränke kommen auch noch über die Küchenzeile


innen fehlen noch die Moskitogitter

----------


## Enrico

Sieht sehr gut aus, auch die Farben. Gefällt  ::

----------


## schiene

soeben sind neue Bilder eingetroffen.
Wasser wurde gefunden und es müssen nur noch die Rohre verlegt werden.


hier fehlt noch das Tor

----------


## schiene

Tür und Trennwand von der Küche sind fertig und es fehlen noch 2 Hängeschränke welche nachgekauft werden.

----------


## schiene

Betonweg um das Haus


Tür zum Schlafzimmer


Schlafzimmer mit Tür zur Toilette

----------


## schiene

Toilette wird auch langsam fertig




fehlen noch die Moskitogitter und aussen die "Schutzgitter"für "Einsteiger",Gardinenstangen
sind auch schon angebracht...

----------


## chauat

Mensch Schiene,

das wichtigste fehlt immer noch!!!


Der Kühlschrank fürs Bier!!!


Prost 
Martin  ::

----------


## schiene

> das wichtigste fehlt immer noch!!!
> Der Kühlschrank fürs Bier!!!


ja,du hast recht!!
aber Schwiegermama ist schon auf der Suche nach dem passenden Stück
und wenn wir anreisen ist er gut bestückt ::

----------


## schiene

Lampen sind ja schon angebracht,aber diese würde sich auch gut machen... ::

----------


## wein4tler

olles Lampendesign. Fehlt nur noch ein Luster mit Weingläsern.
T

----------


## schiene

Heute wurde die Klimaanlage im Schlafzimmer eingebaut.
Ein Familienangehöriger von Somlaks "Clan" hat in Bangkok eine Firma
dafür.Insgesammt hat er in 2 Tagen noch 6 weitere im Dorf bei verschieden 
Thais eingabaut.

----------


## schiene

Gestern hat Somlaks Mutter unser Bett+Schrank gekauft.
Ob wir die Möbel noch verrücken und anders aufstellen werden wir vor Ort entscheiden.
Preis:24.000 Bath alles zusammen

----------


## maeeutik

"Alle Wetter",
da bekommt man erst den richtigen Blick fuer die Raeumlichkeit.
Das Schlafzimmer ist gar nicht so klein wie ich mal gedacht habe. Darueber hinaus bietet dieses Zimmer immer noch die Moeglichkeit einen weiteren Schrank aufzustellen.
Auch der Preis fuer das Gekaufte schein mir gut verhandelt zu sein.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Für des Wohnzimmer werden wir im Urlaub das Nötigste kaufen.Ich möchte eine bequeme
Couch - TV Ecke,wo auch mal jemand zur Not schlafen kann.Mal schauen was sich finden lässt.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem bisherigen Baugeschehen sehr zufrieden und denke so wie wir es geregelt 
haben war es für uns die einfachste und stressfreiste Lösung.

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, Du kannst wirklich mit dem Baugeschehen zufrieden sein. Die Familie von Lucky ist schwer in Ordnung. Hat Euch viel Stress erspart und das Haus ist für Eure Bedürfnisse optimal geworden.
Jetzt mal ganz frech: "Um ein Haus schöner als die Wohnung in Frankfurt".  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

Das Bad ist nun auch fast fertig...

----------


## schiene

noch zwei Bilder vom Schlafzimmer...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

So ein Glaswaschtisch ist SUPER (.....zum putzen!)

----------


## schiene

> .
> 
> So ein Glaswaschtisch ist SUPER (.....zum putzen!)


Frauensache ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, vergiß nicht Lucky liest hier mit. Da wirst für "Frauensache" wieder einen Kniefall machen müssen, oder die kriegst eins über die Rübe.  ::

----------


## Robert

> Schiene, vergiß nicht Lucky liest hier mit. Da wirst für "Frauensache" wieder einen Kniefall machen müssen, oder die kriegst eins über die Rübe.


Könnte ja auch sein, daß es ihre Idee war, dann ist es doch wohl auch ihre Sache, oder?

----------


## pit

Gibts im Badezimmer auch eine Dusche oder Wanne? Auf den Bildern war nur der gläserne Waschtisch und die Kloschüssel zu sehen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Gibts im Badezimmer auch eine Dusche oder Wanne? Auf den Bildern war nur der gläserne Waschtisch und die Kloschüssel zu sehen.


Ein Anschluss für ne Dusche ist an der Wand,soll auch mit Warmwasser,also so einem Durschlauferhitzer sein/werden.
Ist auf jeden Fall geplant und bis zu unserer Ankunft fertig.
@Robert,
 sehr gut erkannt,sie hat sich das Glasbecken gewünscht und ausgesucht

----------


## wein4tler

Na dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.  ::

----------


## schiene

Leider kann ich die Bilder vom Haus erst später einstellen,aber hier schon mal ein Fazit von mir.

Das Haus hat die von mir gewünschte Länge und Breite von 10x7 Meter +3x5 Meter Terasse.
Die Raumhöhe hab ich nicht gemessen,ist aber weit über 3 Meter.
Nix ist schief und krumm und wir waren wirklich sehr überrascht von der Grösse und der Qualität.
Dies bestätigt auch einige Besucher und Gäste(Farangs).
Einzig Mangel bisher:
Der Durchlauferhitzter war am vorletzten Tag kaputt.Strom bekam er aber er heißte nicht.Ist aber kein Problem
da es noch einen Garantieanspruch gibt.
In unserer Abwesenheit kümmert sich Somlaks Mutter,Vater und Schwester um unser Haus.Mind.2x die Woche schauen sie
nach Insekten/Ameisenbefall(wir haben 40 Flaschen Spray zur Bekämpfung vor Ort gelassen)
Auch um die von uns gepflanzten Bäume,Sträucher und andere Gewächse wird sich gekümmert werden.
Durch die etwas höhere Bauart hatten wir immer angenehm frischen Wind auf der Terasse und auch im Haus war es nie zu heiss.
Die Aircon im Schlafzummer hatten wir nur 4x in gebrauch.
Die Grösse ist für uns völlig aussreichend und wir haben uns wirklich wohl gefühlt.
Als nächstes wir an der Hinterseite des Grundstücks eine stabile Mauer gebaut da unsere aufgeschüttete Erde durch den Regen immer mehr in den kleinen angrenzenden Tümpel verschwindet.
Bilder werden folgen!!

----------


## schiene

Mein Notebook ist nun da ich kann endlich ein paar neue Bilder einstellen.

Hier unsere neue Couch.Sie hat 28.000 Bath,(Lieferung inkl.) gekostet und man kann 
auf ihr auch wunderbar schlafen.Die Rückenlehnen kann man einfach 
entfernen und hat somit eine schöne breite Schlaffläsche.Wichtig war beim Kauf für mich
das die Couch stabil ist und sie nicht so schnell durchgesessen ist.Oftmals sehen sie zwar 
schön aus sind aber nicht für unsere Gewichtsklassen 90+ gebaut.
Gekauft haben wir sie im Home Pro Markt in Buriram

----------


## Enrico

Was ist das für Material? Stoff? Das glänzt so komisch oder haste Thaistyle noch die Folie drauf gelassen  ::

----------


## schiene

> Was ist das für Material? Stoff? Das glänzt so komisch oder haste Thaistyle noch die Folie drauf gelassen


Das ist ein ziemlich strapazierfähiger Stoff.Wie er sich nennt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Das Ding war bei der Lieferung aber komplett in Folie eingehüllt.Hab aber die Lieferanten alles abgemacht und wieder mitgenommen.
Wahrscheinlich glänzt er wegen dem Blitzlicht so?!

----------


## Enrico

Oder halt bisschen Nylon oder so mit drinne. Konnte man halt schlecht erkennen, deswegen die Nachfrage  ::

----------


## schiene

*Das Bad* mit Warmwasserdurchlauferhitzer....
Der 2.Wasseranschluss ist für die städt.Wasserleitung

----------


## schiene

*Das Schlafzimmer*




die Aircon

----------


## wein4tler

Die Couch ist wirklich schön. Das Bett im Schlafzimmer sieht etwas kurz aus. Liegst Du da quer? Das Badezimmer ist auch fein geworden. Kannst Freude mit Eurem Haus haben.

----------


## schiene

Also das bett ist gross genug und die Liegefläsche hat eine Länge von über 2,20 Meter.
Ab und wann musste ich Somlak im Bett suchen weils so gross ist :cool:

----------


## schiene

Die Küche ist auch soweit eingerichtet...
Gasherd mit 4 Flammen kostete 11.200 Bath
Der rote Tisch mit Hockern 1.200 Bath
Spülbecken und Herd wurden für meine Höhe gebaut.Somlak muss halt die Leiter verwenden wenn sie 
in die Hängeschränke will.

----------


## schiene

*Die Terasse*
Grösse 3x5 Meter

am Tag unserer Ankunft...


und mit Tisch und Stühlen

----------


## schiene

Schutzdach für unsere Brunnenpumpe

----------


## schiene

unser Sicherungskasten

----------


## Enrico

Wow, sehr vorbildlich!  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## pit

Was haben die Dir eigentlich für einen Zähler verpasst? Standard 5 / 15A?

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Was haben die Dir eigentlich für einen Zähler verpasst? Standard 5 / 15A?


Keine Ahnung,ich weiß nicht mal das es da unterschiede gibt.Was ist denn da der Unterschied???
Kann dir nur ein Bild aus der Ferne anbieten...

----------


## pit

Die Unterschiede liegen darin, welche Stromstärke (in Ampere) der bewältigen kann. Ist Reserve da, für weitere Elektrogeräte?

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Die Unterschiede liegen darin, welche Stromstärke (in Ampere) der bewältigen kann. Ist Reserve da, für weitere Elektrogeräte?


Ich weiß es nicht,gehe aber davon aus daß ich genügend anschliessen kann.
Es wurden ja beim Bau auch gute Stromkabel verlegt damit wir genügend Geräte anschl.können.

----------


## wein4tler

Pit denkt da wahrscheinlich an Elektrogeräte die mehr Leistung brauchen und da ist die Stromstärke entscheidend. Leistung = Spannung X Stromstärke.

----------


## pit

> Pit denkt da wahrscheinlich an Elektrogeräte die mehr Leistung brauchen


Genau, wie z.B. zusätzliche Aircon oder Waschmaschine usw. Für nen Radiowecker oder ein zusätzliches TV sollte es immer reichen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Das haben die schon so gemacht/machen lassen.
Wir sind von Kühlschrank,Kühltruhe,TV,DVD Player,Radio,Ventilator,2 Aircon,Beleuchtung,Waschmaschine und PC ausgegangen.
Dafür sind laut Aussage des Elektrikers alle Leitungen und auch der Stromzähler mind.geeignet.

----------


## schiene

wusste doch dass ich ein Bild vom Stromzähler gemacht hatte.....
habs eben gefunden.....

----------


## schiene

und hier noch mal ein Bild mit der Gesammtansicht vom Haus

----------


## schiene

Unser Brunnenwasser ist sehr Eisen/Mineralhaltig.Verwenden tun wir es für Dusche,-Toilette und zum Garten giesen.Aber es riecht oftmals auch etwas wenn es nicht ständig läuft.
Wir werden uns zusätzlich zum Brunnenwasser noch an die städtische Wasserleitung anschließen lassen.
Das Wasser ist besser und so hat man zwei von einander unterschiedliche Wasseranschlüsse.
Der Wassertank ist mit Schwimmer so das er sich immer von alleine füllt und stopt wenn er voll ist.
(sollte ich mit vielleicht auch einen Schwimmer gegen meinen Durst einbauen lassen )

Auf Pumpe und Tank sind 5 Jahre Garantie






Leitungen werden von der anderen Strassenseite aus gelegt.Dazu muss die Strasse aufgesägt werden(Betonstrasse),die Rohre verlegt und natürlich wieder verschlossen werden.
Kosten für alle anfallenden Arbeiten inkl.anschließen der Pumpe+kleines Schutzhäuschen für Pumpe wurden mit 5000 Bath veranschlagt.Rohre und Verbindungsstücke hatten wir schon mit gekauft.

gekauft und geliefert wurde alles von/bei Home Pro

----------


## schiene

Da früh morgens die Sonne direkt auf die Terrasse scheint haben wir eine Schutzplane anbringen lassen welche man hoch und runter lassen kann
Kosten inkl.Montage 1900 Bath

----------


## schiene

Hab gerade ein Foto von unserem Hausmieter bekommen.
Der Wassertank und Pumpe ist angeschlossen.Nicht schön aber es funktioniert  ::

----------


## marrai

Hallo Schiene bist du denn noch online hier?

----------


## Enrico

Nein, ich habe zwar noch Kontakt zu ihm, aber im Forum ist er nicht mehr tätig.

----------


## schiene

Bei uns hat sich ja in den letzten knapp 3 Jahren einiges getan.
Meine Frau ist nach Thailand zurück und hat 5 Bungalows und eine
Bar bauen lassen.Alles betreibt sie alleine.
Werde die nächsten Tage mal bisschen mehr berichten (und Werbung machen  ::  )

----------


## Enrico

Willkommen zurück  ::

----------

